# A Kiwi Farms Response regarding Katherine Deves



## Null (May 23, 2022)

Hello. I run this website. A couple articles have come out like this one:




If you don't want normal women like her to visit this website, you should not censor them on every platform. Women are afraid of transgender-identifying-men because many of them are convicted sex offenders who have access to them and their children in restrooms and locker rooms. These convicted sex offenders are allowed to become teachers and closely work with children in areas such as libraries. Men convicted of a sex offense are now being given access to women's prisons. Imagine the abject horror of being a woman in a cell with a rapist. There is no closer thing to hell on this planet.

TIMs often crusade for "transgender children". To many of them, this means isolating underage children in private chatrooms on services like Discord, encouraging them to watch pornography fetishizing genderbending, and secretly providing them how-to manuals on procuring blackmarket hormone therapy. It is trivial to get cryptocurrency and have someone in Brazil mail you a packet of pills that will stunt your development. TIMs enjoy doing this to children. Mothers are women, and it is normal for women to care that their children may be getting groomed into destroying their bodies for the sexual gratification of strange men online.

On many websites (including Twitch, Facebook, YouTube, etc), you are not allowed to say what I've just written.  On these same websites, even identifying a TIM as a sex offender or pedophile convicted under their male name may get you banned for 'deadnaming' or 'doxing'.

What I've just written should be common sense. That what I've written is considered hate speech explains why normal people would visit a forum that allows so-called hate speech. To further label these ordinary people as extremists for perusing information, regardless of where it may come from, only harms the health of public discourse. If you disenfranchise a woman for saying "the Kiwi Farms makes a good point", you dismantle democracy at its core. That is what is happening in real time and we all see it.

I've never put a dollar into advertising this website. We are mostly hidden on search engines. Despite this, our userbase doubles every year. It's 100% word of mouth. This is why.


----------

